# ice fishing tips



## alhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

just wanted to know if anyone had a few pointers on catching walleye out on the ice. ive heard before sunset and in deep water but not sure what lure to use. i went sunday and caught a few pike and was only using a hook and minnow. and pointers will do. thanks


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

I have had a lot of luck at sunrise and sunset. My go to lure for walleyes is the blue swedish pimple, has worked great for me. I like to stay away from the crowd and like you said find deep water and if possible find structure or cutbanks off of points. Another big thing is to not limit yourself to just one spot, be able to move around and try new spots. There are always walleyes that can be caught during the middle of the day when everybody thinks the bite has died off, you just have to move around enough to find them.


----------

